# HELP! Final Round!



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

So my wife and I getting out top names for our future GSD puppy. We wont be naming him until we meet him but we would like to see what you guys think


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just an opinion but Sparta is more of a place than a name for a person or pet. Now if you like Sparta, you could just name him Spartacus? He was an enslaved Galdiator who was a leader in the uprising revolt against the Roman Empire. Now that'd be an awesome name. That would have my vote. As would Atlas or Achilles. Just some ideas. He'll be great either way.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Well, I like Stryker. Ammo is nice too, but not as strong sounding if you have to call it out loud, lol. 
I've always favored 2 syllable names, and ones that should be emphasized on any one syllable, and starting with a consonant, not a vowel.
Sparta would be good for a female GSD, as it ends with the vowel a which tends to soften the name, to me it sounds feminine.
Rouge doesn't appeal to me, but since it's just my opinion, feel free to ignore it!


I suggest, if you haven't already done this, to speak each of these names out loud, shout it, say it softly, and see which one sounds better to you both.
Good luck finding your perfect pup!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Picked Ammo, no logic behind it, just preferred it over the others.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I voted Stryker, but I like Ammo, as well.
I also like Ruger, Luger and Recon.
Military names seem to fit GSDs, in my opinion.


Rouge... Um...no.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> I voted Stryker, but I like Ammo, as well.
> I also like Ruger, Luger and Recon.
> Military names seem to fit GSDs, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I don't know if the OP means Rouge as in the movie "Moulin Rouge" or if they meant to write Rogue like "The CIA opperative has gone rogue".

OP, If you meant to write Rogue, I like it, if it's Rouge, I don't like it.

Whatever floats your boat though, it's your pup.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Love Stryker!


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

jafo220 said:


> Just an opinion but Sparta is more of a place than a name for a person or pet. Now if you like Sparta, you could just name him Spartacus? He was an enslaved Galdiator who was a leader in the uprising revolt against the Roman Empire. Now that'd be an awesome name. That would have my vote. As would Atlas or Achilles. Just some ideas. He'll be great either way.


Good point, i never thought of it possibly being a female name. 



wildwolf60 said:


> I suggest, if you haven't already done this, to speak each of these names out loud, shout it, say it softly, and see which one sounds better to you both.
> Good luck finding your perfect pup!


Thats a great idea!! 




Nigel said:


> Picked Ammo, no logic behind it, just preferred it over the others.


Thanks!!



Sunflowers said:


> I voted Stryker, but I like Ammo, as well.
> I also like Ruger, Luger and Recon.
> Military names seem to fit GSDs, in my opinion.


I like Luger but the wife isnt a fan...ill see if i cant break her. 



LaRen616 said:


> I don't know if the OP means Rouge as in the movie "Moulin Rouge" or if they meant to write Rogue like "The CIA opperative has gone rogue".
> 
> OP, If you meant to write Rogue, I like it, if it's Rouge, I don't like it.
> 
> Whatever floats your boat though, it's your pup.


Yeah i meant Rogue, just messed up haha oops 



Momto2GSDs said:


> Love Stryker!


Stryker is the top i think, but its all depends on what fits our puppy 

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

i voted again for Stryker


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

wildwolf60 said:


> I suggest, if you haven't already done this, to speak each of these names out loud, shout it, say it softly, and see which one sounds better to. . .
> 
> your perfect pup!


Ammo is a soft name. No hard consonants. I'd skip that one. 

I gave my weim a soft name, Lillian. But I knew what to expect when I branched out to a different breed, and didn't adopt her expecting a biddable dog. 

With my GSDs, I choose a one or two syllable name with a hard consonant, k or t, etc., either in the middle or at the end. Attention getters, to be followed by a command. If you can find a name that has two hard consonants, even better. My family has owned three generations of males named Skada. Norwegian for "storm damage" 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

late to the yhread, but i would go with "spartan"


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Breeders often have a protocol they wish to follow for the formal name. For the call name, I'd wait until I got the pup home & figured out what fit.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

This is an old thread...they already have the dog and named her "RIDLEY".

Kat

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/350705-ridley-home.html


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

KatsMuse said:


> This is an old thread...they already have the dog and named her "RIDLEY".
> 
> Kat
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/350705-ridley-home.html


haha i need to close this but i have no idea how to do that. Could someone that knows how to close a thead please close this?


----------

